# Gtx 750ti vs r7 265 vs gtx 660



## Vishu9g (Jun 6, 2014)

Specs: i5 3570k
Corsair 550 power supply
4gb ram

The only game i play is fifa, with ea announcing next gen for pc, was thinking about upgrading my gfx card. 
Requirements: should play fifa for 2 years also some 3d movies
What is their cheapest price in mumbai and where to get them?


----------



## RON28 (Jun 6, 2014)

GTX 660 to go if your SMPS allows it, or GTX 750 ti.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 6, 2014)

i dont think you need such a powerful card to play fifa. gtx 660 and r7 265 are on the same league while 750 ti is slower than both.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 6, 2014)

i5 3570k's IGP is perfectly enough to tun FIFA 14 at 1366x768 at high settings. No need of a graphic card for that.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jun 7, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> i5 3570k's IGP is perfectly enough to tun FIFA 14 at 1600p at high settings. No need of a graphic card for that.



well fifa 12 was lagging in mine hd 4000


----------



## vickybat (Jun 7, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> i5 3570k's IGP is perfectly enough to tun FIFA 14 at 1600p at high settings. No need of a graphic card for that.



1600p! You serious? hd4000 isn't that capable mate.

*@op*

Get R7 265 eyes closed. It's the strongest upper midrange performer as per tomshardware listings.

Best Mid-Range Graphics Cards: $145 To $180 - Best Graphics Cards For The Money: June 2014


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 7, 2014)

Sorry, posted wrong resolution. My bad.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jun 7, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Sorry, posted wrong resolution. My bad.



well i was like something must be seriously wrong with my igpu then........

anyway @op you hav to decide what's important NVIDIA has some unique elements to show off like PhysX and CUDA...........

- - - Updated - - -

i hope this not that type of thread in which op only appears once and never log in's to reply.............


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 7, 2014)

vickybat said:


> 1600p! You serious? hd4000 isn't that capable mate.
> 
> *@op*
> 
> ...



i think gtx 660 would be slightly better, but depends on games though. it is not in tomshardware listings as the prices of 265 is in the range of $150 whereas gtx 660 is at around $190. but in india, both are at same price.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 7, 2014)

But you don't NEED a discreet graphic card for FIFA!


----------



## sam_738844 (Jun 7, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> well i was like something must be seriously wrong with my igpu then........
> 
> anyway @op you hav to decide what's important NVIDIA has some *unique elements to show off like PhysX and CUDA.*..........
> 
> ...



I beg your pardon, but how physX and CUDA will actually "show off" while playing FIFA?


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jun 8, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> I beg your pardon, but how physX and CUDA will actually "show off" while playing FIFA?



not in FIFA I know op is talking about FIFA games only but games like batman arkham city have PhysX advantags.........


----------



## Piyush (Jun 8, 2014)

265 eyes closed
Fastest card at 130W out there as of now (according to Toms)


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 8, 2014)

I say my point again- "*But you don't NEED a discreet graphic card for FIFA!*"


----------



## topgear (Jun 9, 2014)

May be Op wants to play at 1080p or even greater res. with every eye candy set to max 
Fifa 14 News - FIFA 14 Benchmarks Intel HD 4000


----------

